
DoorDash has filed for IPO - finphil
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/27/doordash-ipo/
======
OedipusRex
I have a feeling these food delivery services are going to fade into obscurity
or outright die. They cost way too much already and prices are only going to
increase.

~~~
ergocoder
Yeah, I earn six figures and feel that it's expensive.

This makes me think not many people will use doordash.

US's way of life isn't fit for this type of service. (e.g. tipping culture,
high labor cost).

~~~
cmdshiftf4
Likewise. Good income coming in, manage costs well and as such have a healthy
amount of disposable income left over every month. Last time I opened Uber
Eats for something trivial, I was met with tax added, a service fee, a
delivery fee and a request for a tip. Cancelled and deleted the app entirely.

Who in their right mind is succumbing to this nonsense?

~~~
andykx
If I am being frank, I mostly use DoorDash/Uber Eats when I’ve had a couple
drinks and I can’t drive somewhere to get food. Pizza is the only delivery
option if I don’t want to use an app. Most restaurants around here forgo
offering delivery themselves and advertise the fact that you can order from
them on Uber Eats or whatever.

------
chriselles
Dominos Pizza has 3X’d in 3 years, coinciding with the rise of app based food
delivery services.

Domino’s P/E ratio had also gone 3X in the same timeframe which tells me this
is a delivery bubble.

I’m guessing Domino’s Snowcrash delivery model, or some co-op version of it,
will win out over the current crowded gig economy model.

------
dsalzman
Remember folks, you can still just call restaurants and place delivery orders
by talking to a human being (gasps!) without paying the Silicon Valley VC/IPO
tax.

~~~
deviner
I think you under estimate how many people are lazy and willing to eat all
those costs to not leave their house, and have the food delivered right to
their door. Even more so in big cities where most of the population doesn't
have a car.

not my comment buy I agree

~~~
paulddraper
Yes, delivery.

------
sct202
How does it make any sense that DoorDash has a valuation of $13b when Grubhub
is only worth $4b with a similar market share? DD has been discounting so
heavily that they can't obviously sustain that after the VC money turns off.

~~~
kevinyun
That is incredibly alarming. Very reminiscent of WeWork and Regus. Only time
will tell if it's a bubble that will burst.

That said, I'd really love to know what I'm missing or overlooking here, as
GrubHub/Seamless being 30% the value of DoorDash feels waaay off here.

~~~
realdlee
growth is the difference. Grubhub's market share has been shrinking for many
quarters, while Doordash's has been rapidly increasing.

------
TheEndless
By far the worst food delivery as a service platform provider.

~~~
devmunchies
I've never used a 3rd party food delivery service. what makes it so bad?

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22432303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22432303)

